# MMO/Game vs. Freundin



## dacarl (13. September 2009)

Also der Titel ist vielleicht zu drastisch gewählt, trifft letztendlich aber doch mein Problem. Ich hab bis Anfang letzen Jahres viel Fussball gespielt oder allgemein gerne Sport betrieben. Nicht ernsthaft sondern einfach nur sehr gerne. Nun habe ich mir vergangenes Jahr eine derbe Knieverletzung zugezogen und mit Fussball ist es jetzt aus. Ich habe auch schon immer gern gezockt nur halt nie so superintensiv. Seit mir der Sport abhanden gekommen ist, sitze ich mehr vor der Kiste und daddel. Meine Freundin findet das aber gar nicht so gut. man könne doch was zusammen unternehmen. Im Prinzip hat sie da Recht und ich bemühe mich das sie nicht zu kurz kommt. Letztendlich war ich früher ca. 2 Mal die Woche mindesten 4-6 Stunden sportlich unterwegs. Jetzt verbinge ich die gleich Zeit zu Hause am Rechner, aber da wir uns in einer Wohnung befinden glaube ich dass Sie das Gefühl hat, man verschwendet gemeinsame Zeit, aber ich brauche das. Seit ich die open beta in Aion spiele, noch mehr. Das eigentliche Problem ist, das ich nicht weiss wie ich ihr erklären soll, dass ich die Zeit brauche, früher Sport, heute Game. Kennt ihr das Problem? Wie habt ihr es gelöst. 
Ich frage besonders deshalb, weil ich befürchte, wenn Aion Released ist, werde ich die Anfangszeit noch intensiver vorm Rechner sitzen (vielleicht 3-4 Mal die Woche) und will Streitigkeiten vermeiden, aber weiss nicht wie.


----------



## Haxxler (13. September 2009)

Soll sie doch mit dir mitzocken ^^ Aber wenn ihr das absolut nicht gefällt, dann musst du das Zocken halt reduzieren.


----------



## dacarl (13. September 2009)

Mitzocken wäre eine Idee, aber ich glaube nicht das sie da lust drauf hat. Sie ist nicht so die größte Computernutzerin. Zeit reduzieren, an sich ja aber ganz lassen kann und will ich es nicht, weil ich irgend einen Ausgleich zum Alltagsleben brauche.


----------



## SIERRA 117 (13. September 2009)

dacarl schrieb:


> *ich brauche das. Seit ich die open beta in Aion spiele*, *noch mehr*.




Ja hallo? vielleicht aufhören bevor du noch süchtiger wirst?


----------



## Doomsta (13. September 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Soll sie doch mit dir mitzocken ^^ Aber wenn ihr das absolut nicht gefällt, dann musst du das Zocken halt reduzieren.



oder eine neue Freundin suchen. o.O


----------



## dacarl (13. September 2009)

Süchtig war ich schon, aber das war das verlangen nach Nikotin, dem ich nach langer Zeit abgeschworen habe. Es geht einfach darum dass ich es als mein Hobby betrachte und im Schnitt sind es nie mehr als 2 Tage die Woche, abends mal 3-4 Stündchen zocken. Dafür bin ich nicht jedes Wochenende mit meinen Kumpels auf Partys unterwegs, wie manch Andere. Ausserdem lässt, bis auf kurze Ausnahmezeiträume meine Tagesplanung gar nicht zu, dass ich mich total drinne verliere. Meine Freundin hängt mehr vorm Fernseher, als ich vorm Rechner. An Fernsehen find ich gar keinen Gefallen. Dann mach ich lieber aktiv in einer schönen Story mit und "erlebe", wenn auch nur virtuell etwas. Quasi ein schönen Fantasyroman zum mitmachen.


----------



## dacarl (13. September 2009)

P.S. Habt ihr eine Freundin? Wie lange zockt ihr so?


----------



## Haxxler (13. September 2009)

Also wenn sie mehr vor dem Fernseher hockt als du vorm PC, dann versteh ich nicht wieso sie sich dadurch gestört fühlt, wenn du ab und zu mal zockst oO Sag ihr das einfach, dann wird sie es schon verstehen.


----------



## Tikume (13. September 2009)

Hört sich für mich so an als hätte sie es nicht gerne dass Du jeden Abend zu Hause verbringst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Rechner bei nem Freund aufstellen und 2 mal die Woche dort spielen gehn.


----------



## Naho (13. September 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Also wenn sie mehr vor dem Fernseher hockt als du vorm PC, dann versteh ich nicht wieso sie sich dadurch gestört fühlt, wenn du ab und zu mal zockst oO Sag ihr das einfach, dann wird sie es schon verstehen.


Oder sie versteht es nicht... Ich mein es gibt solche und solche


----------



## SIERRA 117 (13. September 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Also wenn sie mehr vor dem Fernseher hockt als du vorm PC, dann versteh ich nicht wieso sie sich dadurch gestört fühlt, wenn du ab und zu mal zockst oO Sag ihr das einfach, dann wird sie es schon verstehen.


vielleicht will sie ja das er mit ihr auf dem sofa kuschelt und zusammen fernsehen schauen, an stadt das er vor dem pc sitz und sie alleine im wohnzimmer


----------



## Squizzl (13. September 2009)

Kann dir nur empfehlen mit Ihr zu reden und danach Enstscheidungne zu treffen. In einer Beziehung müssen beide aktiv mitarbeiten sonst isses über kurz oder lang eh vorbei. Da gehörst du mit dem Zocken genauso wie Sie mit Ihrem Fernsetick dazu. Versucht euch gemeinsame Hobbies zu suchen. Wie wäre es mit Modellbau Tauchen Spaziergänge? Nur mal so als Vorschläge?

Nachdem meine aktuelle Frau seit Juli keine Lust mehr hatte auf meine Zeiteinteilung werde ich wohl im Oktober geschieden, bei meiner neuen Freundin mache ichs jetzt definitv besser.

Viel Glück


----------



## Düstermond (13. September 2009)

Ich bin wirklich froh, dass mich meine Freundin mit MMOs angesteckt hat und nicht umgekehrt. Da ergaben sich die Problem noch nie.

Möglichkeiten für dich wäre:

a.) Kompromisse schliessen/Zeiten festlegen
b.) Ihr das Spiel/die Spiele zeigen und erklären, warum es dich so fesselt und ob sie es denn nicht auch mal Testen möchte.
c.) Abwiegen was dir wichtiger ist. Freundin oder Hobby. Hierbei ist natürlich zu schauen, wie lange eure Beziehung bereits läuft. Jemanden, den ich vielleicht seit 2 Wochen kenne und mit dem ich seit 4-5 Tagen eine beziehung führe würde ich ehrlich gesagt fallen lassen. Ist es aber jemand mit dem ich schon seit 2-3 Jahren glücklich zusammen lebe, dann muss eine andere Lösung gefunden werden. Zur Not auch das komplette Nachgeben deinerseits.


----------



## Natar (13. September 2009)

1. wohnt ihr zusammen? Wenn nicht, reicht doch wenn ihr unter der woche 2-3 mal zusammen seid, die anderen abende kansnt du zocken
2. ich und meine freundin gehn am wochenende teilweise auch getrennt aus, sprich in der regel geh ich knapp 1 mal die woche mit kollegen aus oder wenn ich keine lust habe zocke ich

du willst streitigkeiten verhindern? Sag ihr klipp und klar deine meinung und kusche nicht, wenn sie lange faxxen macht such dir ne neue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (13. September 2009)

SIERRA schrieb:


> Ja hallo? vielleicht aufhören bevor du noch süchtiger wirst?


Hallo Tessin05, Pc-freak etc. Deine Beiträge sind mal wieder vom höchsten Niveau!
btt: Erzähl ihr einfach das du das zum Alltag brauchst, wenn sie dich nicht versteht dann hat sie eben Pech...


----------



## Laney (13. September 2009)

Mach mit ihr doch feste Abende aus an denen du nur Zeit für sie hast und dann eben auch feste Abende an denen du bist zu einer bestimmten Uhrzeit zockst...

Mein Freund und ich zocken beide, von dem her haben wir das Problem nicht so...aber selbst wir haben Abendende an denen wir gar nicht zocken wollen sondern eben was zusammen machen und sei es nur etwas kochen und gemütlich zusammen nen Film angucken...

Denke eben das du ihr mindestens genauso viel Aufmerksamkeit geben solltest wie dem zocken, wenn nicht sogar noch mehr... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dacarl (13. September 2009)

Meine Beziehung läuft seit kanpp 1,5 Jahren und von Alltagsgrau kann eigentlich keine Rede sein. Nur hat sich, wie beschrieben, mein Lebensstil leicht verändert und deshalb kommt eben jene Frage auf, die ich stellte.

@ Natar. wahrscheinlich hast Du Recht, ich sollte die Sachlage klipp und klar ansprechen, damit ein Entwicklung zum Negativen vermieden wird. *hmpf da muss ich wohl durch*

Ja wir wohnen zusammen aber in einer 4 Personen WG, also jeder hat sein eigenes Zimmer, doch schlafen wir nicht getrennt ;-)
Aber in der "gemeinsamen" Wohnung sehe ich eben das Problem, da dadurch das Gefühl aufkommt, man vergeude Zeit wenn beide zu Hause sind, aber eben jeder in seinem Zimmer ist. Die idee mit Rechner zum Freund stellen ist gar nicht so Übel, damit könnte man den "local error" beseitigen.


----------



## Ykon (13. September 2009)

Ich denke nicht, dass deine Freundin zu dir auf den "MMO-Zug" aufspringen sollte. Die Aktzeptanz ist bei vielen Leuten so, dass alle Leute, die Computer, Konsolen usw. spielen, Freaks sind und ihre Zeit verschwenden. Das ist wohl schon ein Stereotyp.
Du solltest deiner Freundin sagen, dass du wieder einen Ausgleich im Alltag suchst, der aber jetzt aus Computerspielen besteht, da du ja kein Sport machen kannst. Ich denke/hoffe sie kann/wird das aktzeptieren und nicht andauernd auf dir herumhacken. Allerdings solltest du auch mal ihr entgegenkommen und vielleicht mal einen netten Abend mit ihr planen. 

MfG


----------



## ROCKnLOL (13. September 2009)

meine freundin hat durch mich angefangen WoW zu spielen ..vor ca. 2 jahren
jetzt verbringt sie mehr zeit als ich davor^^
also ich kann deine freundin verstehen. 
spiel weniger!


----------



## Ykon (13. September 2009)

Ich denke nicht, dass deine Freundin zu dir auf den "MMO-Zug" aufspringen sollte. Die Aktzeptanz ist bei vielen Leuten so, dass alle Leute, die Computer, Konsolen usw. spielen, Freaks sind und ihre Zeit verschwenden. Das ist wohl schon ein Stereotyp.
Du solltest deiner Freundin sagen, dass du wieder einen Ausgleich im Alltag suchst, der aber jetzt aus Computerspielen besteht, da du ja kein Sport machen kannst. Ich denke/hoffe sie kann/wird das aktzeptieren und nicht andauernd auf dir herumhacken. Allerdings solltest du auch mal ihr entgegenkommen und vielleicht mal einen netten Abend mit ihr planen. 

MfG


----------



## 11Raiden (13. September 2009)

Ykon schrieb:


> Du solltest deiner Freundin sagen, dass du wieder einen Ausgleich im Alltag suchst, der aber jetzt aus Computerspielen besteht, da du ja kein Sport machen kannst. Ich denke/hoffe sie kann/wird das aktzeptieren und nicht andauernd auf dir herumhacken. Allerdings solltest du auch mal ihr entgegenkommen und vielleicht mal einen netten Abend mit ihr planen.



Die goldene Mitte ist der Schlüssel, das jeder Zeit für sich braucht ist unbestritten und dafür sollte jeder Verständnis haben, 
ABER:

wenn es nur in eine Richtung geht und einseitig ist und einer mehr als der andere in die Beziehung investiert.
Das heißt, wenn es nur einem wichtig ist und er dafür bereit ist auch Opfer zu bringen, weil sich halt 2 total verschiedenen Individuuen zusammentun, dann kann es auf Dauer nicht klappen.


----------



## LordofDemons (13. September 2009)

freundin oder zocken :/ jeder singel wird sagen freundin und jeder in ner beziehung wird das selbe sagen


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> freundin oder zocken :/ jeder singel wird sagen freundin und jeder in ner beziehung wird das selbe sagen



Kommt auf die Frau an...


----------



## skyline930 (13. September 2009)

dacarl schrieb:


> Zeit reduzieren, an sich ja aber *ganz lassen kann* und will *ich es nicht*, weil ich irgend einen *Ausgleich zum Alltagsleben* brauche.



Du kannst es nicht lassen? Nur bitte, überlegs dir, einen Menschen der einen liebt findet man nich immer, irgendwas zum zocken schon. (Als Vorraussetzung dass deine Freundin nicht nur wegen "Ey, guckma meine Freundin hat die größeren *piep* wie deine!"). So kitschig es auch klingen mag, ist aber so ;D


----------



## David (13. September 2009)

Die Antwort auf deine Frage weißt Du selbst.
Ich würde aufhören mir in die Tasche zu lügen und deine Prioritäten setzen, da kann Dir niemand aus irgendeinem Forum helfen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zumal ich es schöner finde die Zeit mit einer Frau zu verbringen die mich liebt anstatt Polygone zu farmen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dacarl (13. September 2009)

David schrieb:


> Zumal ich es schöner finde die Zeit mit einer Frau zu verbringen die mich liebt anstatt Polygone zu farmen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




 8Polygone farmen ist halt wie das Stricken meiner Oma, es beruhigt einen irgendwie.)
Das ist schon richtig, aber das Leben sollte eben nicht nur aus kuscheln bestehen, das sehe ich zumindest so. Und was die anderen Teile des Lebens sind, sollte eh jeder selbst entscheiden (Fernsehen, Lesen, Feiern, Zocken). Ich will halt Fernsehen, Lesen und Spielen gleichzeitig und das bekomme ich mit Aion und wie gesagt das ist halt mein Ausgleich.

Ich finde die Kommentare in diesem Forum haben mir geholfen, gehen muss ich den Weg alleine, das ist klar. Vielleicht kann meine Freundin mir den Rücken massieren, während ich spiele, NEIN, SPASS BEISEITE!

Tatsächlich ist wohl der "Trick", ein ausgewogenes Verhältnis (der Zeitaufteilung) zu finden und das dann auch praktisch Umzusetzen damit keiner zu kurz kommt.


----------



## Zonalar (13. September 2009)

Dacari. Ich würde versuchen, ihr klarzumachen, dass dieses Hobby ja gerade dafür da ist, damit du Spass daran hast.
Wenn sie will, dass du damit aufhörst (oder halt weniger Zeit investierst), dann fordere sie heraus, etwas mit dir zu machen, dass mehr Spass macht^^

Btw: Ich rede nicht von ***. Ihr wisst was ich meine.


Sonst kann ich dir nicht weiterhelfen. 
Grüsse


----------



## Perkone (13. September 2009)

Entweder Freundin oder intensiv zocken. Ich hab ehrlich keine Lust auf einen Menschen, der mir vorschreiben will, wieviel und wann ich was zu tun hab. Ich lebe mein Hobby aus. Unter der Woche arbeit ich von 09-18 Uhr, und danach will ich tun, was ich will. 
Wenn du eine Freundin hast, die dich so einengt, bitte sehr. Mein Bruder zockt auf mit mir (warhammer z, und is viel vorm PC. Seine Freundin engt ihn trotzdem nicht ein. Man sollte seinen Partner und seine Angewohnheiten respektieren, ansonsten endets fix in Streit. Besser, du diskutierst das mal mit ihr aus und einigst dich auf iwas. Entweder ist dir sie heilig oder das zocken. Ich könnts nicht unter einen Hut kriegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shinar (13. September 2009)

@TE: Warst du ihr bis jetzt auch immer treu?


----------



## Cørradø (13. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> freundin oder zocken :/ jeder singel wird sagen freundin und jeder in ner beziehung wird das selbe sagen


Ein klares uneingeschränktes */signed *



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wer in einer "Beziehung" ist mit einem Partner, bei dem sich die Frage ernsthaft stellt "Spiel oder Zeit mit dem Partner"... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

...den kann ich nur bemitleiden.


----------



## Agyros (13. September 2009)

Freundin vs Game ? Freundin trifft [Game] kritisch für x Mio Schaden - [Game] stirbt ^^


Ich stelle zocken und Sportverein ja auf ein Stufe, beides ist Hobby, beides brauchst Zeit. Der Vorteil des zockens ist doch eigentlich, dass man keine festen Zeiten hat uns die Zeit fürs Hobby frei einteilen kann (ok, Raider in Raidgilden z.T. nicht so ganz).
 Das Problem ist, das dem Partner oder sonst welchen Kritikern klar zu machen. Wenn ich mich aber zwischen zocken und Freundin entscheiden müsste, bleibt der PC aus, solang sie nicht selbst anderweitig beschäftigt ist (z.B. mit dem gucken von irgendwelchen Daily Soaps ..)


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. September 2009)

Ich finde es eher schlimm zu sehen wie viele offensichtlich ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken alles stehen und liegen lassen, wenn eine Frau mal ein bissl verstimmt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (13. September 2009)

Vllt hat sie ja schlicht und einfach die Tage und is mit dem falschen Fuss aufgestanden^^


----------



## Cørradø (13. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich finde es eher schlimm zu sehen wie viele offensichtlich ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken alles stehen und liegen lassen, wenn eine Frau mal ein bissl verstimmt ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das ist eine Ansicht.
Der/die "richtige" Partner/Partnerin bringt einen gar nicht erst in die Verlegenheit sich entscheiden zu müssen. 
Aktiv wie passiv ^^
Wenn sie dich vor die Entscheidung stellt, ist sie eh nicht die richtige.
Wenn du dich selbst entscheiden MUSST solltest dich fragen ob sie die richtige ist, wenn das dämliche Spiel (Aion ist genauso dämlich oder undämlich wie WoW) auch nur länger als die bloße Überlegung attraktiver erscheint.


----------



## Cørradø (13. September 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Vllt hat sie ja schlicht und einfach die Tage und is mit dem falschen Fuss aufgestanden^^


Wenn ich die Aussage zusammen mit deiner Signatur betrachte, komme ich zu dem Schluss, dass du ein kleiner chauvinitsischer Macho bist, kann das sein?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Benrok (14. September 2009)

Meine Freundin hat sich inzwischen damit abgefunden, dass ich viel zocke und sie hat es auch selber schonmal versucht, aber das ist nichts für sie.
Sie weiß, dass wenn ich an bestimmten Abenden einen Raid hab ich mich ungern mit ihr treffen möchte sie sonst aber immer an allererster Stelle steht.

Ihr solltet einfach gute Kompromisse finden =)


----------



## LordofDemons (14. September 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> Das ist eine Ansicht.
> Der/die "richtige" Partner/Partnerin bringt einen gar nicht erst in die Verlegenheit sich entscheiden zu müssen.
> Aktiv wie passiv ^^
> Wenn sie dich vor die Entscheidung stellt, ist sie eh nicht die richtige.
> Wenn du dich selbst entscheiden MUSST solltest dich fragen ob sie die richtige ist, wenn das dämliche Spiel (Aion ist genauso dämlich oder undämlich wie WoW) auch nur länger als die bloße Überlegung attraktiver erscheint.


AMEN!

ich kann mir nicht erklären wie man auch nur in erwägung ziehen kann das ein haufen pixel auch nur irgendwie wichter sein KÖNNTEN als seine eigener partenr das geht mir nicht in den schädel


----------



## Scrätcher (14. September 2009)

dacarl schrieb:


> Im Prinzip hat sie da Recht





dacarl schrieb:


> Mitzocken wäre eine Idee, aber ich glaube nicht das sie da lust drauf hat. Sie ist nicht so die größte Computernutzerin. Zeit reduzieren, an sich ja aber ganz lassen kann und will ich es nicht, weil ich irgend einen Ausgleich zum Alltagsleben brauche.





dacarl schrieb:


> Dann mach ich lieber aktiv in einer schönen Story mit und "erlebe", wenn auch nur virtuell etwas. Quasi ein schönen Fantasyroman zum mitmachen.



Ich fasse mal zusammen: 

Im Prinzip hat sie Recht, aber du bist auch früher schon alleine zum Fußball und glaubst nicht, dass sie auch spielen will, weil sie lieber vor dem Fernseher hockt und du brauchst etwas, das dein Gehirn auslastet!

Erstmal solltest du dir überlegen:

Liebst du sie? Denn diese Antwort sollte auf jedenfall ganz schwer mitwiegen bei deinen Entscheidungen! 

Dann solltest du dich fragen: Bist du dir sicher das sie nicht auch mitspielen würde? Oder suchst du eher etwas Freiraum für dich? Du schließt es ja schon von vorneherein aus, dass sie mitspielen würde.

Und 3., es gibt genügend Hobbys bei denen man den Kopf frei kriegt, alleine schon wenn man sich mal wieder mit dem Leben ansich beschäftigt. Hört sich erstmal blöd an aber ist so.

Was ich tun würde:

Warum suchst du dir nicht ein aktives Hobby mit ihr zusammen? Wo du sie von der Couch runter kriegst? Klettern gehen oder sonstwas?

Und wenn du jetzt gedacht hast "ach nööö" dann überlege was dich genau daran stört! STudiere dich selbst! Wäre es das "aufhören" des MMOPRG? Oder das mit der Freundin "zusammen"? 

Eigentlich kannst nur du dir eine Antwort darauf geben, du mußt nur tief in dir selbst suchen.


----------



## shadow24 (14. September 2009)

dacarl schrieb:


> Tatsächlich ist wohl der "Trick", ein ausgewogenes Verhältnis (der Zeitaufteilung) zu finden und das dann auch praktisch Umzusetzen damit keiner zu kurz kommt.


siehst du,du hast die Lösung doch noch ganz alleine gefunden...


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> AMEN!
> 
> ich kann mir nicht erklären wie man auch nur in erwägung ziehen kann das ein haufen pixel auch nur irgendwie wichter sein KÖNNTEN als seine eigener partenr das geht mir nicht in den schädel



Es ist SEIN Hobby... es ist das selbe wie 22 Männer die einem Ball nachjagen und dasselbe wie Malen oder sich anderweitig künstlerisch betätigen...
Es geht mir nicht in den Schädel wie man nur ansatzweise in Erwägung ziehen kann ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken sein eigenes Leben vollkommen über den Haufen zu werfen und nur noch nach den Launen irgendeiner Brüsteträgerin zu richten, ohne zu murren seine Hobbies sein zu lassen, weil sie einen schlechten Tag hat manchmal glaube ich echt, sobald Titten im Spiel sind schalten die meisten Männer mit dem Hirn ab...

Es geht hier darum einen Konsens zu finden, sich auszusprechen und Kompromisse zu finden und sich nicht Willen- und Hirnlos auf die Knie zu werfen nur weil sie mal quakt!


----------



## Phash (14. September 2009)

Diskussion hatte ich mit meiner Freundin auch.

Wir haben uns zusammengesetzt und mal drüber nachgedacht, wieviel ich spiele. Und da kam raus, dass es eigentlich nur 2 Tage die Woche sind, die ich länger spiele und sonst guck ich halt mal hier nach Mails, da ins AH und dort n bissl - meistens während sie am chatten ist oder auch mails checkt. 

Da PC Games n Hobby sind, gibts 2 Möglichkeiten: entweder ich such mir n anderes Hobby, geh dann 2-3 Mal die Woche Abends bzw am Wochenende meinem Hobby nach und komm danach besoffen nach Hause (gibt ja fast keinen Sportverein, wo man nüchtern bleibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

oder ich zock zuhause, bleibe da aber flexibel und richte mich auch ein wenig nach ihren Arbeitszeiten.

Allerdings finde ich es wichtig, auch eine Sache für mich alleine zu machen. Ohne sie. 

Gemeinsame Hobbie sind was tolles und bieten viele Möglichkeiten zur Interaktion und Kommunikation. Wir machen dauernd was zusammen - wir haben uns eine Liste von Dingen gemacht, die wir gerne machen, und wollen auch etwas finden, das wir beide regelmäßig machen können. Wir wohnen halt momentan nur Wochenends zusammen - aber wenn man länger zusammen wohnt, wäre das vielleicht ein Ansatz. Einfach einige Abende für gemeinsame Aktivitäten aufsparen. Und sich klar werden, was man eigntlich will. 
Brainstorming machen, was wer mag, und gucken wo Gemeinsamkeiten liegen und das ausbauen. Oder was neues probieren - das gilt aber für beide 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hoffe ja auf viel Schnee, weil meine Freundin dann Snowboardfahren lernen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da wird der PC dann auch kaum angemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (14. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Es ist SEIN Hobby... es ist das selbe wie 22 Männer die einem Ball nachjagen und dasselbe wie Malen oder sich anderweitig künstlerisch betätigen...
> Es geht mir nicht in den Schädel wie man nur ansatzweise in Erwägung ziehen kann ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken sein eigenes Leben vollkommen über den Haufen zu werfen und nur noch nach den Launen irgendeiner Brüsteträgerin zu richten, ohne zu murren seine Hobbies sein zu lassen, weil sie einen schlechten Tag hat manchmal glaube ich echt, sobald Titten im Spiel sind schalten die meisten Männer mit dem Hirn ab...
> 
> Es geht hier darum einen Konsens zu finden, sich auszusprechen und Kompromisse zu finden und sich nicht Willen- und Hirnlos auf die Knie zu werfen nur weil sie mal quakt!



Grundsätzlich bin ich in diesem Thread geteilter Meinung!^^

Wir müssen hier unterscheiden zwischen zusammen Leben und Lieben! Wenn die beiden einfach nur zusammen leben wird er oder sie sich wohl durchsetzen.

Wenn sie sich lieben, dann werden sie nicht nur einfach sagen was sie möchten sondern auch sagen WARUM! Warum paßt es ihr nicht wenn er spielt wo er doch immer ohne Probleme zum Fußball durfte? Was ist der Grund warum es ihr missfällt? Warum guckt sie immer Fernsehen anstatt mit ihm was zu unternehmen. Und will er es überhaupt? Und wenn er es nicht will, warum?

Und grundsätzlich glaube ich "für die RICHTIGE Brüsteträgerin" läßt man ein Spiel sausen! Aber da kommts nicht nur auf das Aussehen der Frau drauf an, sondern da muß man schon eine tieferliegende Verbindung haben. Dafür müßte sie aber auch mehr Gründe haben wie "ich mags halt nicht"

Vor allem darf man nicht vergessen: MMORPGs haben die Angewohnheit das man immer mehr erreichen will, was auch immer mehr Zeit in Anspruch nimmt. Wenn er sonst recht stark in seiner Zeit gebunden ist, wird er nur abstriche machen können bei der Zeit, die er für sie hat.


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Und grundsätzlich glaube ich "für die RICHTIGE Brüsteträgerin" läßt man ein Spiel sausen! Aber da kommts nicht nur auf das Aussehen der Frau drauf an, sondern da muß man schon eine tieferliegende Verbindung haben. Dafür müßte sie aber auch mehr Gründe haben wie "ich mags halt nicht"



Falsch... wenn sie die richtige wäre, würde sie von vornherein versuchen einen Kompromiss zu schließen und nicht einfach mal die Arme verschränken und groß "Nein!" schreien!

Wenn sie so ankommt KANN und WIRD sie niemals die richtige sein, weil es ihr offensichtlich SCHEIß egal ist, was man selbst davon hält und nur ihren Willen durchzusetzen versucht, da ist es scheiß egal was für fadenscheinige Gründe sie anführt...

Ich finds einfach schrecklich wieviele einfach kuschen ohne nachzudenken... das ist doch alles abartig, ihr seid verdammtnochmal gleichgestellte Individuen in einer Partnerschaft und kein frei verfügbares Eigentum, dass man herumkommandieren kann!

Wenn ihr nicht selbst auf den Trichter kommt, dass eine Partnerschaft *nur* auf Zusammenarbeit, Gesprächen, Kompromissen und gegenseitigen Respekt aufgebaut werden kann und nicht auf "Befehlen" und "Schlechten Launen" dann habe ich nichts weiter für euch übrig als Mitleid...

Das einzige wo man sowas gelten lassen würde, wäre wenn man wirklich etwas dummes tut... wie zum Beispiel mit dem Motorrad über den Grand Canyon zu springen...


Edit: Andere Hobbies haben auch die Angewohnheit, dass man besser werden und mehr erreichen will, das ist nicht Exklusiv nur für MMORPGs...


----------



## LordofDemons (14. September 2009)

irgendwie muss ich selor recht geben und scräter acuh :/ ich glaube ihr habt beide auf eure art undn weiße recht


----------



## Scrätcher (14. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Falsch... wenn sie die richtige wäre, würde sie von vornherein versuchen einen Kompromiss zu schließen und nicht einfach mal die Arme verschränken und groß "Nein!" schreien!



Ich war nicht dabei, du etwa? Hat sie gesagt: "Entweder das Spiel oder ich?" hat sie es begründet und wir haben es nicht erfahren? Oder ist sie eben ein Mensch der es einfach nicht gut findet und sich garnicht "bewußt" ist warum? Vielleicht hilft es ihm erstmal wenn er sie fragt:"Warum es ihr nicht paßt!"

Ich werde nicht darüber urteilen ob sie die Richtige oder Falsche ist. Das kann NUR ER!


----------



## Kaldreth (14. September 2009)

Ich glaub der Grund warum es immer wieder Probleme gibt ist, dass das Spielen am PC nicht als Hobby angesehen wird! Für manche Leute ist dies einfach Zeitverschwendung. 

Ich hab meine Freundin vor 3 Jahren kennen gelernt und sie wusste von Anfang an was "Schiene" ist! Meine Hobbys sind halt PC und Fitnessstudio, was super ist, da ich bei beiden absolut flexibel bin! Denn meine Freundin spielt sehr erfolgreich Handball, dass heißt allein 2-3 Mal die Woche Training und am Wochenende ein Spiel und jedes 2. Wochenende ein Auswärtsspiel und da sie wie erwähnt sehr erfolgreich spielt sind das meist längere Fahrten von 2 und mehr Stunden, da ist der Sonntag futsch! Wenn ich dann auch noch ein Hobby hätte wo ich auf feste Zeiten angewiesen wäre und die sich eventuell nicht überschneiden würden... 

Wir machen viel zusammen aber in den Zeiten wo sie ihrem Hobby nachgeht gehe ich meinem nach, dass ist super! Man(n) kann auch nicht ständig aufeinander hängen und nur Dinge zusammen unternehmen! Ist zumindest meine Meinung!


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ich war nicht dabei, du etwa? Hat sie gesagt: "Entweder das Spiel oder ich?" hat sie es begründet und wir haben es nicht erfahren? Oder ist sie eben ein Mensch der es einfach nicht gut findet und sich garnicht "bewußt" ist warum? Vielleicht hilft es ihm erstmal wenn er sie fragt:"Warum es ihr nicht paßt!"
> 
> Ich werde nicht darüber urteilen ob sie die Richtige oder Falsche ist. Das kann NUR ER!



Nun, ihr argumentiert die ganze Zeit damit, dass man doch gefälligst sobald SIE quakt alles stehen und liegen zu lassen habe und vor ihr auf die Knie rutschen solle und nicht ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich antworte auf euch und nicht auf ihn!


----------



## Scrätcher (14. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Nun, ihr argumentiert die ganze Zeit damit, dass man doch gefälligst sobald SIE quakt alles stehen und liegen zu lassen habe und vor ihr auf die Knie rutschen solle und nicht ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und ich antworte teilweise AUF DICH!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Du hast zwar teilweise Recht, aber ich seh deinen Ratschlag als gefährlich an. Vielleicht weil du es eben "anders" siehst als er.

Was kann passieren wenn er deinem Ratschlag folgt?

Er wird ihr erklären das es "sein Ding" ist und das er es genauso weiter durchzieht weil er das möchte und beide gleichberechtigt sind. Dann wird er spielen und sie wird frustiert auf dem Sofa sitzen und alleine Fernsehen. Irgendwann wird sie sich denken "soll er doch machen was er will!" Sie werden immer öfter für sich "selbst" entscheiden weil der Andere ja "eh keine Rücksicht" nimmt und über mehrere Monate hinweg geht die Beziehung schief.

War es das dann Wert?

Deshalb versuche ich ihm zu sagen, dass er schauen soll woran es liegt. Ob sie wirklich nur so an "sich" denkt oder er grad nur an "sich"? Wir sehen zuviel Dinge nicht. Vielleicht hängt sie ja auch nur gern mit ihm auf dem Sofa rum weil sie da mit ihm kuscheln kann? Oder sie hat halt bei dem Spiel Angst, dass er eine kennenlernt, wo es doch beim Fußball nicht so wahrscheinlich ist?

Nur wenn sie aufeinander zugehen und ehrlich darüber sprechen was sie denken, wobei noch nichtmal geklärt ist, warum sie das nicht will. Werden sie eine Lösung finden mit der sie vielleicht beide leben können. Denn ansonsten werden sie immer mehr für "sich" leben und nicht mehr gemeinsam. 

Und dann muß ich ganz klar sagen: "Die richtige Frau für ein Spiel verlieren? NIEMALS!!"


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. September 2009)

Ich habe niemals gesagt er solle einfach sein Ding einfach durchziehen... ich habe gesagt die beiden müssen reden und einen Kompromiss finden!
Ich habe stets nur dagegen gewettert, dass eure Vorschläge einfach alles liegen zu lassen "für die Richtige Frau" dies nicht zu einer Partnerschaft sondern zu einer Sklavenhaltung mit Erweiterten Privilegien macht, nicht unähnlich dem Römischen System 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (14. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> full quote



Letztlich haben wir wohl das gleiche gemeint, nur andere Schwerpunkte betont!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(du bist hier halt der Brummbär!oO)


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Letztlich haben wir wohl das gleiche gemeint, nur andere Schwerpunkte betont!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich bin nur nicht so romantisch verklärt wie ihr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber kein Brummbärchie!


----------



## Scrätcher (14. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich bin nur nicht so romantisch verklärt wie ihr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Pfff! Du hast mich noch nie erlebt wenn ich "romantisch verklärt" bin und DU WIRST ES AUCH NIE WENN ICH ES VERHINDERN KANN Brummbärchie!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. September 2009)

Wart nur ab! Ich werde dich noch kriegen und wenn es das letzte ist was ich tue!!

Und ich bezeichne mich lieber als "Schlechtgelaunter Realist" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (14. September 2009)

das allerletzte?


----------



## Lillyan (14. September 2009)

*räusper* Dann melde ich als Frau mich mal...

Jemandem in einer Beziehung vorzuschreiben was derjenige zu tun und zu lassen hat kann nicht gut gehen. In einer Beziehung sollte man Kompromisse eingehen können ohne sich selbst komplett aufzugeben, schließlich liebt man denjenigen ja so wie er ist... und das fängt auch schon bei sowas wie PC-Spielen an. Dennoch gibt es bei Hobbies irgendwann einen Punkt an dem der Partner sich vernachlässigt fühlen kann und dann sollte man miteinander reden, rausfinden wie oft man wirklich spielt (oder welches Hobby man auch immer hat) und wie man sich seine Zeit vernünftig gemeinsam einteilen kann. Wenn es schon an solchen Kleinigkeiten hapert stimmt etwas in der Beziehung nicht.


----------



## LordofDemons (14. September 2009)

ist euch schon mal aufgefallen das die fraktion frau bei buffed eigendlich total gering vertreten ist?

voll schlimm find ich...


----------



## Zonalar (14. September 2009)

Vllt solltest du deine Eltern fragen, wie sie das Problem gelöst haben (ich gehe natürlich davon aus, das beide Eternteile noch glücklich zusammenlebe). Die werden dir sicher weiterhelfen können.
Wenn du...keinen guten Draht zu ihnen hast, frag ein anderes, schon etwas älteres Ehepaar, wie sie mit soner Situation umgegangen sind.

Dort ist wohl die Chance grösser, dass du wirklich lernst, wie man ne Beziehung zu führen hat, als wenn du ne Horde 18-25 Jährige befragst, von denen die meisten single sind , manche ne Ex haben, und wohl niemand eine glückiche Ehe über die 20 Jahre geschafft hat.
Ich zähl mich auch drunter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ausser, dass mit der Ex)


Hoffe, dass konnte dir helfen.


----------



## Scrätcher (14. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Wart nur ab! Ich werde dich noch kriegen und wenn es das letzte ist was ich tue!!
> 
> Und ich bezeichne mich lieber als "Schlechtgelaunter Realist"
> 
> ...



Siehste? Wärste statt nem Brummbärchie ein Glücksbärchie geworden, könntest du mich jetzt mit der Kraft der Liebe niederstrecken!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und ich bleib dabei: Erstmal mit ihr reden warum es sie eigentlich stört! Dann kann man weitersehen!^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Siehste? Wärste statt nem Brummbärchie ein Glücksbärchie geworden, könntest du mich jetzt mit der Kraft der Liebe niederstrecken!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Grrr!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 11Raiden (15. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Grrr!
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


HA HA!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ab jetzt nenne ich Dich Gargamel! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TaroEld (15. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ist euch schon mal aufgefallen das die fraktion frau bei buffed eigendlich total gering vertreten ist?
> 
> voll schlimm find ich...


Dafür ist die bei den Mod's umso höher... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (15. September 2009)

TaroEld schrieb:


> Dafür ist die bei den Mod's umso höher...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


lillyan und?


----------



## TaroEld (15. September 2009)

Dingens da... (Hab ich ein problem mit Namen ><) Prozuental gesehn ist das sehr viel! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (15. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> lillyan und?


Dini 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TaroEld (15. September 2009)

Genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So, nun aber b2t :>


----------



## LordofDemons (15. September 2009)

wer is dini?


----------



## 11Raiden (15. September 2009)

Anscheinend Ihre Freundin..oder mehr?

http://my.buffed.de/user/174880/


----------



## dacarl (20. September 2009)

Ich danke euch für die guten Hinweise und wachrüttelnden Ratschläge. Das Grundproblem ihrerseits ist tatsächlich, das PC-Spielen nicht als anerkanntes Hobby gewertet wird sondern immer in die Rubrik "Zeitverschwendung" fällt. Das ist aber immer Ansichtssache. Ich habe aber, wie hier mehrfach vorgeschlagen, eine Unterredung mit Freundin geführt. Ich bat darum das Soielen als Hobby genau so zu erachten, wei das Ballnachjagen auf dem Fussballplatz. Des Weiteren haben ich so zu sagen einen Zeitplan aufgestellt, wann ich spielen werde. Das wird am zu Anfangs etwas mehr sein, damit ich erstmal richtig in Aion reinkomme und mich da auch austoben kann und meinen Charakter so aufbauen kann, das ich nicht immer dran denken muss, das da noch eine nette Quest auf mich wartet. Das mach ich 4 Wochen lang. Danach wird die Spielzeit eingeschränkt und gemeinsame verbrachte Zeit wird im Vordergrund stehen. So vermeide ich ein Hängenbleiben auf und im Spiel. Ich denke es ist auch ganz gut mal eine "wir sehen uns jeden Tag" Pause einzulegen und genau dieses Bedürfnis dann wieder mit gemeinsam verbrachter Zeit zu stillen. Ausserdem bot ich ihr an sich das Spiel wenigstens kurz mal anzuschauen, damit sie sieht was ich da eigentlich mache.

Ich hatte zu diesem Zweck überlegt einen Charakter zu gestalten, der wie meine Freundin aussieht :-) Mal schauen wie das ankommt.


----------



## Zonalar (20. September 2009)

Sag uns, wie deine Freundin drauf reagiert hat^^


----------



## burtn (20. September 2009)

meine freundin kann dank mir leetspeak muahhhahahaahhaah


----------



## Phash (20. September 2009)

würd mich auch interessieren, wie sie das aufgenommen hat...

Oder er hat  ihr den Char gezeigt, und ist noch nicht wieder bei Bewusstsein *lach*


----------



## 11Raiden (21. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Dini
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*Hand gegen Stirn klatscht*
Mod meintest Du. ^^
Verzeih mir, bitte! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 11Raiden (21. September 2009)

dacarl schrieb:


> Full Quote



Hört sich doch ganz gut und vernünftig an! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (21. September 2009)

Mein Freund und ich zocken beide.
Montags bis Freitags is zocken nach der arbeit okay.
Am Wochenende is RL>Game.

So passts gut :}


----------

